# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Nespresso... worth it?

## r3ccOs

My brother has one, and I've had a few samples in the last few years, and with the boxing day deals out there I'm temped...

Seems to taste good, but looks like there are 2 versions, an origional line and a vertuo line which the latter appears to be "north american" based...

I'm thinking the origionalline as I can find other vendors than just Nespresso... but I do believe it is only "espresso"

I mean its not hard to brew some hot water to make an americano, and the Frother seems to do a great job at making lattes...

thing is, tons of used ones on Kijiji, and I'm using that as a gauge to tell me whether this is gimmicy or not.

----------


## killramos

I love my Vertuoline, have had it 2 or 3 Years now as my main machine and still produces a great coffee every time.

The pods aren’t cheap, but they aren’t that expensive either. And the coffee is genuinely good unlike most of the stuff that comes out of a K cup.

Lots of sales throughout the year where you can get nice cup sets etc free when you buy your pods so I always just stock up. They just had a promotion where you get a new machine for 35 dollars when you buy 300 pods so that’s probably where all the kijiji stock is coming from.

Definitely get the vertuo imo since it does 5 sizes of coffee rather than 1 size for the original line.

It’s an experience, I feel like the people at the Nespresso booth treat me better than anyone at a luxury car dealership lol.

----------


## C4S

Yes Yes Yes! 

Bought 3 or 4 Nespresso machines in last 10 ish years .. love them! 

To be honest, I don't use them much lately, (but hand pull) compare to the rest of capsule machines, Nespresso is very best!

However, their capsules are getting bigger and bigger .. not sure if they are good ..

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Had a Keurig before and used it maybe once a week, if even. Bought the Vertuoline on Day 1 and have been using it everyday since. Gone though hundreds (if not thousands?) of pods already and our pod shelve looks like the Nespresso store; we have at least a dozen full sleeves (different strength/flavors) stocked at any given time. Highly recommended.

----------


## R-Audi

I have one, but it pisses me off that you can only buy pods in limited locations. Saw the machines at Canadian Tire, but they arent able to sell the pods! What a crock. 
Basically The Bay and Bed bath and beyond. (I think) Not making a separate stop in the mall for coffee.

----------


## Disoblige

I just bought one this holidays (small pods as they have more selection for darker roasts) as the Christmas deal was decent. I honestly just wanted the separate frother as it does a great job and it's super easy to clean. But the pods themselves are pretty cheap, about $0.70 per on average and taste is really good for me. Very happy with Nespresso but I do agree I wish you could buy them at more places.

----------


## killramos

I usually buy the pods online in bulk when they have a promo. Only time I go to the store locations is to recycle the pods (another benefit of Nespresso va keurig if that matters to you).

----------


## Prelude_dude

> I have one, but it pisses me off that you can only buy pods in limited locations. Saw the machines at Canadian Tire, but they arent able to sell the pods! What a crock. 
> Basically The Bay and Bed bath and beyond. (I think) Not making a separate stop in the mall for coffee.



You still have to make a stop at the mall, but both market mall and chinook have Nespresso stores now. You can also recycle your pods there and try any new flavors; as mentioned above, the customer service is spectacular. 

On the website, they often have promotions on free shipping. So if you order like 200 pods they will ship it to you for free and its usually 1-2 days delivery. 

I have the pixie, use it all the time. Instead of the more Nespresso branded frother, I bought one off of amazon that does just as good of a job. Got a wicked deal on Kijiji, got a brand new machine for $100. My only gripe is that i wish it made the coffee just a bit hotter. The fancier machines, you can select how hot you want it. I just use the original line and i enjoy the espresso it makes. It works out to about 0.75 cents a pod. I also bought this slick little drawer system on amazon, all the pods go into this drawer and then the coffee machine sits right on top of it; saving space, stores 50 pods and looks pretty slick.

I have not tried the vertuo line so I can't comment.

----------


## saiyajin

Picked up a VertuoPlus bundle that came with the frother last week and have been using it daily, definitely a better tasting coffee. Got it for $199 and $25 coffee credit thought it was a good deal.
Came with sample pack and really liked the Intenso and Hazelnut so far

----------


## dirtsniffer

we have a pixie, fucking love the espresso. hands down better than starbucks and head and shoulders above every pod based drink i have tried.

dat crema

----------


## GTR_Auto

Love mine as well!

----------


## r3ccOs

> we have a pixie, fucking love the espresso. hands down better than starbucks and head and shoulders above every pod based drink i have tried.
> 
> dat crema



I ended up buying an Original line as I compared the espresso between the two and it IMO still taste better than the Virtuo line using that spinning centrifuge. Also I think maintenance wize will be "less".

Really the Original line IMO is a sealed tamped espresso cartridge with really good coffee that I'd say would could humble some of the mainstream cafe's...

Pricing wise for the unit, I picked up a older, but an original made by "Nespresso" inissia with an aeroccino 3 frother at the Bay for $164 w/ the 25% off deal. It has a .7L water holder which is plenty for espresso/Roberto Lungo pulls. 

Also comes with a $25 coffee credit, and so I'm going through the 16 sampler to figure out which ones to get... please provide mention of your favs  :Smilie: 

The frother itself is gold... My kiddo likes warm milk for bed, and wozas it does a ridiculous job, as does with hot chocolate.

Pricing wise, I think you'll be the ones to educate me, but I recognize its expensive... that said, who has the counter space and is going to buy a $3k Espresso machine, and build a drawer in the cabinetry just to knock out the grinds after every pull.

When compared to a Keurig, which is roughly $200, and very closely priced (+-10%) makes you wonder why anyone would buy a Keurig or tassimo etc...

----------


## saiyajin

> Also comes with a $25 coffee credit, and so I'm going through the 16 sampler to figure out which ones to get... please provide mention of your favs



digging the Intenso and Hazelnut, which ones have you tried that you liked?

----------


## dirtsniffer

usually i stick to the fortissio lungo & linizio lungo

----------


## GTR_Auto

Just got an offer email

VERTUO CHROME
at $35 when you buy 350 capsules
PROMO CODE: VERTUO

CITIZCHROME
at $29 when you buy 450 capsules
PROMO CODE: CITIZ

----------


## Prelude_dude

> Also comes with a $25 coffee credit, and so I'm going through the 16 sampler to figure out which ones to get... please provide mention of your favs



I roll with most of the intensso's as well. My fav being the ristretto and arpeggio. I just bought the kazaar and dharkan, liking both of those so far as well.

If i want something a bit lighter i usually go with the Livanto, Caramelito and Vanilio. 

Congrats on the purchase! Welcome to the nespresso club. 

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01...?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

This is the little storage unit we picked up from Amazon as well, holds 50 capsules and the machine just sits right on top of it.

----------


## schocker

I have a vertuo at home and a vertuo and original at the office. Way better than Keurig and not much more money. If you aren't buying k-cups at costco, they aren't really cheap anyways. Great coffee every time and while more expensive then just making your own (Which I do from time to time anyways, frenchpress, aeropress etc.) and cheaper than tims/starbucks etc. Great quality coffee every time though the boutique is always an awkward experience. Nice that the pods are recyclable though and you can try it the different varieties in store first.

----------


## rage2

Do these machines make consistently good hot chocolate?

I don’t drink coffee but wouldn’t be opposed to picking one up if it can make a consistent hot chocolate.

----------


## killramos

> Do these machines make consistently good hot chocolate?
> 
> I don’t drink coffee but wouldn’t be opposed to picking one up if it can make a consistent hot chocolate.



The Nespresso machines themselves only make coffee. Nothing else. Not even hot water. 

However the Aerocino 4 with some hot chcolate mix is a great combo. My in laws were here a few weeks ago and my wife’s sister was drinking 4 hot chocolates a day with the milk foamer since it was so easy and bubbly. 

Biggest issue with the original aerocino is it was too small. The 4 is now 4 times the size and you can set it for different sizes etc. Perfect.

----------


## schocker

> The Nespresso machines themselves only make coffee. Nothing else. Not even hot water. 
> 
> However the Aerocino 4 with some hot chcolate mix is a great combo. My in laws were here a few weeks ago and my wife’s sister was drinking 4 hot chocolates a day with the milk foamer since it was so easy and bubbly. 
> 
> Biggest issue with the original aerocino is it was too small. The 4 is now 4 times the size and you can set it for different sizes etc. Perfect.



Make sure you don't lose, or probably throw into the blue bin, the frother attachment though preparing for christmas  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

> The Nespresso machines themselves only make coffee. Nothing else. Not even hot water. 
> 
> However the Aerocino 4 with some hot chcolate mix is a great combo. My in laws were here a few weeks ago and my wife’s sister was drinking 4 hot chocolates a day with the milk foamer since it was so easy and bubbly. 
> 
> Biggest issue with the original aerocino is it was too small. The 4 is now 4 times the size and you can set it for different sizes etc. Perfect.



How about this shit?

https://mugpods.com/12-hot-chocolate...sso-compatible

Looks delicious, especially that mint one. I’m willing to pick some up to test, don’t want to blow hundreds of dollars on a machine if this shit tastes like ass.

----------


## r3ccOs

> How about this shit?
> 
> https://mugpods.com/12-hot-chocolate...sso-compatible
> 
> Looks delicious, especially that mint one. Im willing to pick some up to test, dont want to blow hundreds of dollars on a machine if this shit tastes like ass.



Rage... the machine is really a lite espresso machine and the pressure/heat is optimized for that purpose. As to what killramos mentioned, the Aeroccino is the "cats meow" that makes takes the very good espresso and makes it a silky latte/capaccino

That Aeroccino plus/3/4 rocks at making hot chocolate or a steamer or for hot cereals... that said, I saw an exact replica from Salton at Walmart for $50 bucks. So I reckon if you just want something to make you an instant cup of tasty hot coco, give it a try!

----------


## killramos

> How about this shit?
> 
> https://mugpods.com/12-hot-chocolate...sso-compatible
> 
> Looks delicious, especially that mint one. I’m willing to pick some up to test, don’t want to blow hundreds of dollars on a machine if this shit tastes like ass.



Those are for the original line, and are unsupported third party. Nespresso doesn't make any themselves.

Orginaline is limited to espresso shots so I am not sure what those will make exactly... Hot chocolate shots?

----------


## realazy

> How about this shit?
> 
> https://mugpods.com/12-hot-chocolate...sso-compatible
> 
> Looks delicious, especially that mint one. I’m willing to pick some up to test, don’t want to blow hundreds of dollars on a machine if this shit tastes like ass.



If you're looking for hot chocolate, Nescafe has another machine that's not as popular but has hot chocolate.

https://www.dolce-gusto.ca/

----------


## Disoblige

rage2, why don't you just get a good milk frother? It makes amazing hot chocolates.

I only got the Aerocino 3, but I love how quick and easy it heats up milk (like 10-15 seconds?). Remove the spring if you want it less frothy, either way as mentioned by others, it makes amazing hot chocolate even with the powdered version.

----------


## msommers

I've tried the Nespresso demo coffee when it's at Costco and it tastes awful.

----------


## you&me

> I've tried the Nespresso demo coffee when it's at Costco and it tastes awful.



To each their own, but I've literally never heard anyone else say this.

----------


## r3ccOs

> I've tried the Nespresso demo coffee when it's at Costco and it tastes awful.



I would never say awful, but I've had samples at Home Outfitters and the Bay downtown where I wasn't sold...

Then I went to my Brother's place and all night I drank a range of his Intenso coffees including the Arpiggio decaf and I was won over.

So first off, there are 2 lines... Vertuo - One made for North America, where people prefer coffee and coffee sized servings, and the Original Line for the rest of the world that prefers Espresso based drinks.

I have to say though that I'm not nearly as impressed with the Espresso from the Vertuo line, and their coffee though decent... to me isn't anything substantially better than what Tassimo has to offer.

Espresso is what makes Americanos and Lattes taste so damned good and the Original line really does a great job of making single shots of high quality Espressos or Lungos (a long pull Espresso) to mix with hot water, steamed milk or chocolate milk, or better yet Liquor. My father owned a couple cafe's in the day and I can tell you from working there that though you get good at tamping and pulling nice shots of espresso, this is every bit as good if not better because its consistent every time.

I bought a discovery 250 set, and also from sampling at the boutique, I have to say that almost all of their offerings are good, but there are the odd one or two that are too acidic or roasted (almost cigarette tasting) for me.

The wife has a great palate that I can agree with, and for her the espresso/pure origin line: the Rosabaya and the Dulsao are boss. Great tasting espresso shots that mix well as American, Lattes or Cappuccinos that you can drink all day long. Dulsao is pleasant like McDonald's McCafe, and the Rosa has a bit more acidity for a similar yet more entertaining experience. 

don't get me wrong, the Livanto and Cost are also very good, just not quite as good when doing a A/B double blind taste test lol

Of the intenso line, I thought the popular Arpeggio was amazing, and yes its good.. until you one up it with the Dharkan. The Dharkan is like the best tasting dark roast espresso I've ever had and to me, the best out of the Intenso line, though the Roma and Kazaar are also good.

Of the Lungos, I've tried the Vivalto, Fortissio and Linizio and all are "good" but surprisingly, you'd think the extra 2 gram and larger portion would be a nicer "coffee like" drink, but quite honestly both were less impressive than when compared to say the Dharkan or Rosabaya for just drinkability. Different strokes right?
Yes a Lungo is 110ml shot and if you add another lingo shot of water, you basically have a small 8z cup of Americano... but I've had a COSI Americano right next to it (diluted with more water) taste better.

Of the flavours, we stuck with the Caramelito because it just makes a really fun drink and is versatile. Add caramel syrup and pour over the foam and instant caramel macchiato. Its a nice coffee to boot.

Of the Espressos I don't like was surprisingly the Volluto... first off, its supposed to be one of the most popular, next to Cosi, and supposed to be light, low acidity and fruity.
Well my 10 pack wasn't like this at all. It tastes like Starbucks espresso... sour and charred like a cigarette. It also was darker in colour in a Latte when compared to a similarly mixed Fortissio Lungo I had next to it.
I dunno if this was "off" but it was gross... and if I had tried this as my first experience I would have been turned off.

Funny though... rather than wasting them, I had some chocolate milk sitting around... tossed in a bit more powder in the steamer and the Volluto makes an excellent cup of Mocca Lattes.

The Ristretto also was unimpressive again giving me notes that didn't work as an espresso or as a mixed beverage.

----------


## r3ccOs

If I were to answer my first post... its not gimmicky and its not a bad value.

With all pod coffees you can't measure cost per pound, but also there is a considerable wastage factor when brewing a traditional pot of coffee.

When comparing to tassimo, keurig ete typically you are always compromising on a cup of coffee with those makers. In this case you are not.

The nespresso makes consistent espresso every time and its Aeroccino does a great job of making hot milk in foam. Believe me, my dad owned 3 different cafe's (timothys and second cups) and this machine was superior to my ability to tamp and pull a shot and to use the steamer to froth milk on a 17K machine.

Also, Nestle is a HUGE brand and this is their prestige line... all the product from the Machines, from their accessories and how their capsules are packaged/sealed etc... is Quality
It is no surprise that the coffees they source and roast is premier.

I've not had a better range of coffees, and this is coming from someone who's drank lots of coffee from varying origins and roasters.

The pricing of the capsules are similar to retail Keurigs, with the exception of the compatible plastic pods...
The machine is also similarly priced to a Keurig (with discounts)

But the Espresso is just about the best I've ever had.

I can quite literally pour milk into the steamer, hit the button and then load the capsule into the Nespresso and in about 45 seconds be drinking a premium latte... so the convenience is also there.

Now, there are lots of compatible options with the Original line... even I believe Presidents Choice has their own. BUT most are made of plastic and as such may not work well (piercing the cup or falling through) and when say 1 or 2 out of 10 fail... you're not really "saving" money.

The second part is this... after trying many-of Nespresso variations, I think you'd be hard pressed to find anything quite as good, so why compromise?

The boutique is nice to be able to get recommendations, as well as to just taste the varieties. I mean heck if I'm shopping at Chinook or Market Mall, why the hell would I ever go to a Starbucks, when I can pop by for a double Dharkan Latte for free  :Big Grin: 

For now my favorites are:

Dharkan
Rosabaya
Dulsao
Carmelito

Also like, but just a bit less:

Vivalto Lungo (larger)
Cosi
Arpeggio

----------


## lint

40% off select Nespresso machines online and in the boutiques, while quantities last.

----------


## realazy

I have the Delonghi branded Lattisma+ which has the built in milk frother and it's great. I use it every morning and it's better than Starbucks. I like the darker roasts and my go to is the Arpeggio. I usually stop by the stores when they have a seasonal coffee to try it out and restock.

----------


## adamc

r3ccOs quality post. Agreed with everything you said. 

HOWEVER when I lived with my friend who had a $4,000 prosumer espresso machine (a Rocket, for anyone wondering) we got REALLY good at making killer lattes on that thing. For "I want a great tasting latte in the next 90seconds" the Nespresso systems are very hard to beat.

----------


## msommers

Thanks r3ccOs, I appreciate the thorough response. Adam I like your take on the device, quick and easy and _pretty_ good for the time/effort put in. Given the feedback here, maybe something was amiss at Costco (and The Bay come to think of it). Each time, the espressos taste burnt, bitter and way over-extracted -- like tea that's steeped for way too long.

I really like espresso but I think I'm pretty particular. P&S, Analog and Monogram all make consistently good espressos (Analog less-so, relatively). Ben (?) at Monogram had his competition espresso and latte available since he had extra beans and it was like Unicorn tears.

I know this will rub some people the wrong way and is only meant to be encouraging to explore better cafes but if Starbucks, Second Cup et al. are used as a reference point, anything is going to taste incredibly better. 

Properly calibrating an espresso machine is a skill itself and also uses beans, which means time and money. Any quality cafe will calibrate their machine at least once a day if not more depending on use. P&S is really good at training their staff and view it like a science, which it really is if you want to be consistent.

The various models that Nespresso has on their website is dizzying. I get that some have milk frothers but everything else is really confusing.

----------


## adamc

No doubt you could have just gotten a capsule flavour that you didn't like the taste of. Right now on my counter I have: 

- Single origin hipster beans from Pilot (Toronto), Dispatch (montreal), and some P&S
- conical burr grinder
- breville manual espresso maker
- a bodum
- a nespresso Pixie with milk frother
- a couple dozen Original Line pods

Weekends when I have time I'll make (and drink) an XL bodum of whatever new bean I have, or pull some shots from the breville. Most other days I froth some milk, pop two nespresso pods in one after another, dump my milk and foam in a reusable to-go cup, and I'm out the door. 

I'm not a coffee *snob* but I was interested in the art of it to the point where we were debating tamping pressure & how much coffee to use weighed to the gram. I don't have time for it anymore and the nespresso scratches the itch well enough to save me $5 every morning. I still frequent Toronto's MANY amazing coffee shops whenever I can though.

----------


## adamc

My advice if you want to try it out: Go on Kijiji, find a brand new Pixie and frother for less than $200 (people are dumping unwanted xmas gifts like crazy right now), and try a few flavours out. If none of them are to your taste sell the machine and you're out $50-60 nbd.

----------


## adamc

I mean if money were no object I would have a Jura GIGA 5, but those are $LOL

----------


## TYMSMNY

I'm looking for a machine for my mom. She just wants plain coffee, no frothing etc. Prob limit of 2cups / day between parents.

Original line? Make espressos then add hot water essentially for a coffee. 

Which of the original lines is good for ease of use without too much maintenance (adding water, emptying empty cups every two days)

----------


## adamc

I would go with the "Expert", it's exceptionally simple, one dial for cup size, one for temperature:



OR, a even simpler, a Pixie. They would just have to like Americanos to enjoy either machine. 
You run a pod through, then do another cycle without a pod on the Lungo setting for hot water. 

Or if they aren't super particular about how their coffee tastes, a Keurig.

----------


## suntan

The Cuisinart Keurig SS-10 does meet the Golden Cup standard. There's only like six coffee makers in the world that meet the standard, so everything else sucks.

----------


## r3ccOs

> Thanks r3ccOs, I appreciate the thorough response. Adam I like your take on the device, quick and easy and _pretty_ good for the time/effort put in. Given the feedback here, maybe something was amiss at Costco (and The Bay come to think of it). Each time, the espressos taste burnt, bitter and way over-extracted -- like tea that's steeped for way too long.
> 
> I really like espresso but I think I'm pretty particular. P&S, Analog and Monogram all make consistently good espressos (Analog less-so, relatively). Ben (?) at Monogram had his competition espresso and latte available since he had extra beans and it was like Unicorn tears.
> 
> I know this will rub some people the wrong way and is only meant to be encouraging to explore better cafes but if Starbucks, Second Cup et al. are used as a reference point, anything is going to taste incredibly better. 
> 
> Properly calibrating an espresso machine is a skill itself and also uses beans, which means time and money. Any quality cafe will calibrate their machine at least once a day if not more depending on use. P&S is really good at training their staff and view it like a science, which it really is if you want to be consistent.
> 
> The various models that Nespresso has on their website is dizzying. I get that some have milk frothers but everything else is really confusing.



don't worry about it... but Charbucks latte for sure is not for the aficionado, the same way a Monte Cristo #4 isn't for a Cigar aficionado... its just palate pleasing

When my dad owned a Second Cup, I tried alot of varieties but did find that when we purchased from our local roaster Melroast, the quality was very good and consistent... almost boutique brand quality.

Also when we owned Timothys, there was tons of marketing collateral about how they ethically sourced their beans, how each batch was specifically roasted and how they use an industrialized process to ensure consistency... it wasn't until they were bought by and I had to chance to visit the Green Mountain Coffee roasters till I was satisfied beyond of its taste, that they genuinely can ensure a consistent product.

We calibrated our La Pavoni machine often, but man it was a pain even ensuring that the insta read thermometers were accurate first to perform the calibration let alone to trust for steaming milk. 

Then the tamping... it literially takes 3+ months on the machine to become somewhat consistent with being able to get the right short or long pulls... with millennials, the turnaround was like a revolving door and often would result in again inconsistent drinks.

that said, very different than P&S, Analog, caffe artigiano... which I frequent for both espressos and drip, the experience certainly varies and sometimes I'm turned off by the product. Once Americano I had from Artigiano tasted like there was a 1/3rd cup soy in it (essence of soy sauce). Not sure if it was the beans, the grind, the calibration or the barista's inability to tamp to the right pressure.

I certainly don't have the most sophisticated palliate but I do know from my own experience that Nespresso's 25+ varieties certainly can appeal at a universal level and the consistency/convenience is probably the best part.

Back to the nespresso
If you like easy drinking Darkroasts we found the Roma and the Arpeggio capsules very pleasant... I'd say the definition of a "good" universal espresso

However I am still thinking the Dharkan is #1

I really suggest to go to one of the boutiques and get them to make you a double shot of Dharkan as a cappuccino and report back  :Wink:

----------


## flipstah

So... What's so good about Nespresso? They're pushing this product hard. It's all over Chinook Mall with their own shop, and Hudson's Bay.

----------


## Disoblige

> So... What's so good about Nespresso? They're pushing this product hard. It's all over Chinook Mall with their own shop, and Hudson's Bay.



Read the thread?

----------


## killramos

I dont know if its so much been them pushing the product hard as responding to demand.

For the longest time the bay stores didnt even carry the coffee, I used to buy it in bulk when I was in Phoenix and bring it back.

Customers bitched and complained and eventually we got a bay location which carried the coffee. But the bay didnt carry everything and they kept promising their own dedicated stores which could stock all of their products and the dedicated stores are far better than the bay ones for sure. After a year Calgary got a second location.

Every time I go to the bay or the dedicated stores there are lots of people inside, most actually in line to buy.

Its definitely a trendy thing right now, not sure how long it will last though? Overall its still superior to coffee I used to make and gives me the option of espresso when I feel like it.

----------


## speedog

> The Cuisinart Keurig SS-10 does meet the Golden Cup standard. There's only like six coffee makers in the world that meet the standard, so everything else sucks.



The Golden Cup standard - surely beyond's coffee making aficionados adhere to this.

----------


## suntan

> The Golden Cup standard - surely beyond's coffee making aficionados adhere to this.



Of course ballers do.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00722EWDK...oequippilot-20

----------


## msommers

Much rather have this. Plus I'd get Hipster-cred (an unwashed flannel shirt from Frank and Oak).

https://ratiocoffee.com/shop/ratio-c...mpagne-nickel/

----------


## ExtraSlow

Six hundred bucks to mimic hand made pour over coffee? Dafuq? I hand make my pour over every fucking morning on $45 worth of gear..

----------


## suntan

> Much rather have this. Plus I'd get Hipster-cred (an unwashed flannel shirt from Frank and Oak).
> 
> https://ratiocoffee.com/shop/ratio-c...mpagne-nickel/



At that price I could outsource my coffee making to India.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Of course ballers do.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00722EWDK...oequippilot-20



haha I am no baller but I do have this coffee maker. It is great.

----------


## flipstah

> Six hundred bucks to mimic hand made pour over coffee? Dafuq? I hand make my pour over every fucking morning on $45 worth of gear..



I can taste the peasant on your gear.

----------


## Strider

> Six hundred bucks to mimic hand made pour over coffee? Dafuq? I hand make my pour over every fucking morning on $45 worth of gear..



Time is money. Spend 10 minutes every morning hand pouring like some hipster millenial and that machine pays for itself in a couple weeks at the average Beyond salary.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I can taste the peasant on your gear.



Theres a very good reason I smell like a peasant

----------


## r3ccOs

so I bought a batch of compatible capsules just to compare... so far, they all fall flat. Not that the product is that bad, but I do find its inconsistent piercing the plastic, and the foil on the front breaks easier (resulting in more required cleaning).

The coffees even have good reviews, such as the cafesso and taylors of harrogate that I tried, but it seems that all the variations comes short when it comes to the body and fruitfulness in general (can't generalize all the nespresso flavors)

I think the Plastic pods may have something to do with it, as unfortunately there is something consistent tasting with all those pods regardless of brand.

When it comes to my favorite nespressos now that I've gone through many of the 250 discovery, and the intense pack (yes I have an addiction) is still:

1. Dharkan - AM Latte double shot or espresso
2. Ristretto - AM Latte double shot or espresso
3. Kazaar - AM espresso
4. Rosabaya - PM single cappuccino or Americano
5. Envivo Lungo - AM/PM Straight up Lungo
5. Roma - PM latte or cappuccino
6. Dulsao - PM cappuccino

I do have to say, the Livanto is very pleasant. Maybe the most pleasing for everyone Espresso (like McDonald's) and is the base for every variation flavor. I use it to make my cafe' Mochas or I'll use the variation for Mochas as well

The Arpeggio is really good as well, but in the intense line.. the Roma has less acid, and if I want something sharp, I might as well move up to the Ristretto which is more exciting or the Dharkan

IMO the Kazaar is like that Turkish cup of coffee... savored straight up but is definitely not a routine espresso for me.

I don't know why, but the COSI and the Volluto are super popular as is the Vivalto Lungo, but they just don't do anything for me. They aren't "bad" (I really don't think any are) but they aren't IMO an espresso roast. Its like for people who don't like espresso but want a good cuppa latte/cappuccino.

**Edit on how I like to consume the above**

----------


## mr2mike

Bumping this.
All through pandemic and today, line ups to get into this store.
I just don't get it. Did Taylor Swift or Oprah claim they loved the brand?

----------


## killramos

I have pods delivered to my house for free lol.

So I can’t relate

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ....
> I just don't get it. Did Taylor Swift or Oprah claim they loved the brand?



"This Nespresso smells like Steadman's vagina".

----------


## ExtraSlow

At work we are nearly out of k-cups for the Keurig. But there's lots of Nespresso pods. So that's what I've been drinking. Can confirm its better than Keurig.

----------


## mr2mike



----------


## msommers

> So... What's so good about Nespresso? They're pushing this product hard. It's all over Chinook Mall with their own shop, and Hudson's Bay.



Refurbished Super Automatic >>>>>> Any Nespresso product

For one the coffee is significantly better. Secondly, you can get parts for well over a decade if you need to.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> 



Honest, I thought you posted in the wrong thread and I was confused why you cared about the drop in Palladium.

----------


## mr2mike

Coffee is the new cocaine?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sell coffee, buy palladium. 
Stonks.png

----------


## benyl

> Honest, I thought you posted in the wrong thread and I was confused why you cared about the drop in Palladium.



I thought it was ZenOps posting.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> At work we are nearly out of k-cups for the Keurig. But there's lots of Nespresso pods. So that's what I've been drinking. Can confirm its better than Keurig.



Can confirm, Nespresso is better than both Keurig and Tassimo.

I wont argue that a real espresso machine is better, since they aren't really competing in my mind.

----------


## killramos

Apparently you can now buy Starbucks branded nespresso pods at grocery stores which is a plus

----------


## dj_rice

> Apparently you can now buy Starbucks branded nespresso pods at grocery stores which is a plus



Can confirm true. Was at Can Tire and seen dem. My workplace had this fancy huge professional Keurig machine for clients, which was pretty bad ass in itself, but the coffee was shiet. We got rid of them and now use some fancy Nespresso 4 cup at a time machine for clients, and 2 regular consumer Vertuo machines for staff. The amount of coffee dealership staff drink especially technicians if nutso.

But between the 2 machines, you can def see the difference. Keurig is coffee flavored water, where Nespresso brews pretty dark ass coffee and the crema at the top. But different brewing system. Keurig is 1 hole and top and bottom. Water goes through. Nespresso theres like 30 holes poked in it, and the disc spins in the centrifuge. I dont even drink coffee much and can taste the difference.

----------


## suntan

We talking about coffee or porn?

----------


## gmc72

> We talking about coffee or porn?



Obviously Coffee Porn.

----------


## killramos

Why not all of the above

----------


## suntan

So what's the best Nespresso machine? I'd like to get one for the office.

----------


## npham

Depends on what you want to make with it. You can get the fancier espresso/automatic machines or just the capsule/coffee ones. I recently replaced my VertuoPlus Deluxe Round Head machine with another one because of the larger water reservoir compared to the Flat Head one. Probably had it 6-8 years so it wasn't worth fixing for 2-300 hundred bucks. I think some machines are on sale too right now.

----------


## killramos

> So what's the best Nespresso machine? I'd like to get one for the office.



Whichever one they give you for free during a promotion, as long as it’s vertuoline.

----------


## dj_rice

2 companies make the Nespresso machines for consumers on the Vertuo side. Breville (round head) and Delonghi (flat head). I myself, have the round head. I believe Breville ones last longer and the water is brewed hotter from when I was in the market for one few years back and did some comparisons. I have the old style one where the water and the pod collector are on each side.

----------


## suntan

Delonghi was on sale, bought that. Apparently they're exactly the same these days except for external appearance. Who knows.

----------


## suntan

This thing works quite well. Much better coffee than Keurig. Espresso is actually damned good, better than a Starbucks latte.

----------


## SJW

> This thing works quite well. Much better coffee than Keurig. Espresso is actually damned good, better than a Starbucks latte.



Agreed. I use nespresso at work. I'm worth it.

----------


## suntan

I'm considering taking it home and using it there instead.

----------


## killramos

The only problem I really have with nespresso is if you are an addict it’s an expensive habit at a $1 plus per coffee.

----------


## SJW

> The only problem I really have with nespresso is if you are an addict it’s an expensive habit at a $1 plus per coffee.



I'm a special employee.

----------


## adamc

I hit kijii or marketplace for capsules, never a shortage of people who got Nespressos as gifts and want to get rid of it all. I often find deals on bulk quantities of unloved flavours for less than .40-.50 /capsule on average. Right in the wheelhouse of as much as I'll pay for a coffee at home.

----------


## mr2mike

> The only problem I really have with nespresso is if you are an addict it’s an expensive habit at a $1 plus per coffee.



You don't have a Nespresso dealer in your community, hustling the corner?
Must live in essential worker paradise.

----------


## R-Audi

We have used the knock off pods from Amazon and they were fine.. Around $0.50/POD. Rosso I think?

----------


## TomcoPDR

Tenants love Nespresso in their units

----------


## The_Penguin

Reading this thread piqued my interest, but I wasn't gonna do it.
But... Mrs. Penguin just called. Vertuo Plus with frother at Costco for $199 Guess we're gonna.

----------


## schocker

I still use mine a bunch at home and office, my only gripe is that the orange giornio vertuo pod was my jam and then they discontinued it. It did replace going for normal coffee to starbucks every day at work prior to covid, but this is better also since all the starbucks downtown are now closed or far away.

----------


## killramos

Giornio was great. Not over roasted with lots of kick but still not watery like the yellow one can be.

Basically I have moved my nespresso to my bar and I keep my moccamaster in the kitchen for the volume brews.

Still use both.

----------

